# 260z stroker



## smoke49 (Apr 28, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where I could find a crankshaft and some oversized pistons for my 260z l26 engine?


----------



## kevenpalmer (Feb 26, 2007)

why not go 280 block n crank with oversized pistons? or even beter ld crank for the ultimate combo 3.1 now thats cool


----------

